# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Registration of unit standards and qualifications.

## Dave A

The saga of the registration of the Pest Control unit standards continues. Still not much sign that the unit standards have been submitted, let alone registered.

This has caused a delay in the publishing of the new pest control regulations, which rely on the presence of registered unit standards.

I have today received a call from AgriSETA to advise that they are looking at establishing a "JIP", essentially an interim arrangement to recognise a qualification program. Hopefully this will solve the problem of getting the new regulations published. Don't know yet how it might affect the recognition of learnerships.

Will try to keep updates posted here.

----------


## Dave A

AgriSETA has appointed a Mr. Herman Van Deventer to see to the registration of the pest control unit standards and qualifications. I'm pleased to report that he has started. 

Herman has had a meeting with SAQA and established that the concern is we are seeking to register a Level 1 qualification and a Level 4 qualification. The query is that this does not indicate a career path!

I cannot believe it has taken two years to find out that this is the cause for delay.

Lets look at the Level 4 qualification first. This is the real deal. A fully qualified and competent technician who can deal with all aspects of the job in his/her chosen fields of speciality. No problem there.

Now the Level 1 qualification is essentially a technicians assistant. Can operate and service the equipment, can make up solutions/product and apply them, safely.

The purpose of establishing a Level 1 qualification was so that this post could be recognised as a skills destination in its own right. Essentially a form of recognition for basic competencies that was supposed to benefit the worker. This also allows the unit standards to be registered and a learnership developed. *It was/is an exit outcome in its own right.*

Frankly, a skills program would have done the job, but then there would have been no learnership with all the attendant incentives offered by government.

This seems to be a case of ivory tower beauracracy not taking into account the needs of the industry - but at least we now understand the problem.

I'll keep posting developments here.

----------


## SASSY COURIERS

Hi Dave, I am looking for more info on export fumigation. 

Everytime I go into Google, the SA FORUM website comes up first, however I see that there have seen allot of old emails from 2006. Are there any new developments with regard to export fumigation? Has the registration of the Pest Control unit standards taken place? Is methyl bromide fumigation still used? If no, what is it's replacement.

Kind regards,
Warren Lang-Gordon

----------


## Dave A

Hi Warren - just some quick general replies. 

Any requirement for export fumigation is determined by the receiving country. These requirements vary.

The unit standards that we have submitted are registered. Currently registration of the PCSIB as an accredited training providor for the whole qualification in Pest Control is being finalised.

Methyl bromide is still being used where appropriate for phytosanitary fumigations. Alternatives are being investigated.

If you need to know specifics, let me know and I'll seek the links to that information.

----------


## SNOTTERS

Afternoon,

Hope you can help me, is there any guideline or law governing the pest control operators in South Africa except for Act 36 of 1947. Like most South African Laws its very general and do not stipulate definate rules and regulations.

Like,: I would like to know is it law or required for a pest control operator to log the dosage of the pesticide used for treatment at a clients property? ( baring in mind that the dilutions of the respective pesticides are not filed or available on site neither are pesticides (label instructions) stored on site)

Secondly what registration is the company supose to have or is it enough that the technicians have P-registration?

Where does the operator`s responsibility stop and the clients begin?

I would appreciate it if you could assist with answers or maybe point me in the right direction. 

Many Thanks

Lynne

----------


## Dave A

There are some pretty basic requirements in terms of notification to the client in the regulations of Act 36 of 1947, but some idea of the challenge you are facing would help as there does not seem to be a neat document covering all this on the web I can point you too. Location and purpose of the program can also affect requirements.

This might be quicker to identify exactly what it is you need to know or what exactly the problem might be. Normally there is a story...

----------

